# FOR SALE: 1998 Coleman 3250 Sun Ridge Pop Up



## morrisbr (Aug 25, 2011)

1998 Coleman 3250 Sun Ridge Pop Up. Two Big beds plus the couch makes out into a bed. Has a dinette area that makes into a sitting area. Newer AC, refrigerator , sink, faucet and stove. Also newer jack stands and the mechanism "crank" that raises and lowers the "pop up" part. Great for families or take it and leave it at the deer lease. In very good shape inside and out and everything works like it should. Brand new awning too. Two portable heaters also come with it. $5,000 O.B.O. (281)386-9906


----------



## morrisbr (Aug 25, 2011)

$3,900 o.b.o.


----------



## morrisbr (Aug 25, 2011)

$3,500 o.b.o.


----------

